# Problem mit Eclipse



## VdA (15. Jan 2007)

Und zwar ein sehr schwerwiegendes :x 
auf einmal sind alle class dateien weg und er compiliert auch die source Dateien nicht mehr 
hab keine Ahnung warum nur kann jetzt nicht weiterarbeiten 

brauche dringend hilfe danke im Voraus an alle die es wenigstens versuchen


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jan 2007)

starte eclipse mit -clean und stoß dann einen build an.


----------



## VdA (15. Jan 2007)

geht immer noch nicht  
ist aber nur bei dem einen Projekt so


----------



## VdA (15. Jan 2007)

WTF :?:  :shock: 
Es lag dadran das eine Bilddatei nicht vorhanden war :shock: 
aber funzt wieder


----------

